# new home theater, advice needed



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

I just subscribed to this forum after reading it for a while already since it`s one of the better forums when it comes to home theaters and on top of that people seem to be really helpfull here. 

First of all the reason i`m posting here is that i`m moving back to my homecrountry Belgium after travelling around for a year. I`ll be moving to a new house and i was thinking about building up a home theater. I`m not experienced with this matter since i`ve never owned a home theater (besides one on my computer). I am quite a serious moviefreak and i do listen to music very often. I have classical music schooling so i tend to be quite picky when it comes to sound quality. I enjoy listening to all kinds of music ranging from classical music, dance, trance, jazz, hardrock, metal. So pretty much to a very wide spectrum of genres.

The room where the hometheater would be placed in should be aprox. 14` to 25` but this is an estimation (i`ll come back with the exact measurements later on)

The setup i was thinking about was:

*HTPC*
The sound and movies would be mostly driven by a htpc (core i3 with all the video and sound done onboard. There is a HDMI 1.4 port that will send the video and audio signals to the receiver. A Blue ray player will be included in the htpc aswell.

*RECEIVER*
Denon AVR-1911

I chose this one based on reviews, i don`t really need more then 4 HDMI ports so that wasn`t a deciding factor for me. I just want to go for pure quality without going overboard on features i will probably never use. I`m not really sure if i will use the 3D functionality but you never know since i still have to buy the television aswell. I hope this will go well together with the speakers listed below.

*SPEAKERS (7.1)*
SVS STS-02 x2
SVS SCS-02
SVS SSS-02 x4
SVS SB12-NSD Black Charcoal 
I heard nothing but good things about this setup, it`s a huge bite of my budget but well i hope they will last me a very long time.

*WIRING*
NorStone Classic Wire Transparent 2.5mm2 50m
BetterCables Silver Serpent Sub 3m 

So what do you think about this setup, any suggestions, are this the best choices i can make in this pricerange? 
Is there something i forgot to include (do i need a more powerful receiver or do i need a power amp)?

Thx in advance for the replies / suggestions :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks to me like a good start Rolf. :T


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The set-up sounds nice, mechman, but I'd be inclined to go with a reciever that has Audessy or some other form of equalization or room correction. I think the 1911 is the most expensive AVR that Denon makes that doesn't have this ability.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I like your plan on the whole, but am with Koyaan about getting an AVR with at least Audyssey MultEQ and preferably MultEQ XT or XT32. Unless 3D is of huge interest, you might be able to find a year old AVR that is HDMI 1.3 and offers a good bit more power and Audyssey MultEQ or XT. Examples such as the AVR-2310 which in Europe even offers Preamp Outputs whereas the US Model does not. A AVR-3808 would be even nicer as it has a good bit stronger Amplifier Section than either the 2310 or 1911. And that is just keeping it to Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to agree with the others that say go with a higher end receiver, I would get something with pre amp outputs. It will allow you an easier path should you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies guys, it`s really helpfull :T

For me the brand of the receiver is not really of interest i just wanna go for a receiver with the best price / quality ratio that will last me long enough. 3D well, since i still have to buy the television aswell i`m thinking of making everything futureproof for 3D eventhough i`m not really sure if i`d like it hehe.

I don`t seem to find the Denon 3808, is the AVR-3311 comparable to that model? It seems to cost a bloody fortune though. Is there a cheaper model from another brand maybe that is comparable to that quality?

Hehe, i think i`m going way way over my budget but well better buy good quality and be happy with it for many years then feel the need to replace your stuff after just a few years.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

If you have no preferance to receiver type then you should look no further then the Onkyo 808 or 1009. You can get either at A4L for a very reasonbile price. I would say that Onk has pretty much solidified the bang for your buck receiver.. but then again I might be a little biased.. but these receivers will handle your potential requirement for 3D as well.

Cheers,

IS


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The AVR-3808 is discontinued. I am not sure about the distribution channels in Europe for discontinued A/V Gear, but I would think there would be retailers that specialized in Refurbished and Discontinued AVR's.

The AVR-3311 is newer, but does not have as strong of an Amplifier Section as the 3808. However, since you want 3D Capability, the point is moot I suppose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rolf said:


> Make sure you don't pay too much for wiring. You don't need a specialized cable for a subwoofer Any RCA type cable will work especially in a room your size.
> 
> I would not spend 400 dollars a pair on surrounds unless you already have the best fronts you can get. 90 percent of the sound literaly comes from the front. So put your money where it matters most.
> 
> ...


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently bought a Pioneer 1120K receiver, they are quite good bang for the buck as well, may want to take a look if it matches what you're looking for - has pre-outs too, should you ever decide you want more power.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments. 

So if i go for the MTS Speakers doesn`t that also mean i need an even more powerful receiver (Will the Onkyo 808 be powerful enough)? I have to say those MTS speakers really look nice but are they really worth the extra cost that comes with purchasing the MTS front and center speakers (as for now they`re not even available in europe)?
Is there anybody who had the opportunity to compare the S-series to the M-series?

For me the problem also is that SVSound`s partner in europe is L-Sound and the prices are in general 20%+ more expensive then in the states.

I do understand the reasoning of investing more in your frontspeakers and going for cheaper surroundspeakers. But considering this is my first decent home theater i`m not sure if the extra costs of going for the mts speakers is worth it, so hopefully somebody who knows both systems can enlighten me if the difference is big enough for me to empty my pockets for.  

So based on your recommendations the setup would be:

Onkyo 808 1100 USD (820 EUR)

MTS-02 Tower Pair 1299 USD
MCS-02 Center 699 USD
SBS-02 2.0 Set 269 USD
PB12-NSD 699 USD (Guess it`s powerfull enough for the size of my livingroom)

This is 4066 USD for the entire set which i guess is really about the maximum i`m willing to spend.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for all the editing hehe, It`s been occupying my mind quite a bit since it`s not an easy decision to make hehe.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Greetings Rolf.

Hopefully your room size is 14x25 or very close for those dimensions are nice. As for your setup, how soon are you planning on trying to piece this together? The reason I ask is that by this fall I'm sure A4L will have the 3008 at a good price due to the xxx9 series coming out. Not saying anything is wrong with the suggestions of the 808 but time is your friend here and you will not only get 3d capability but you will also get a much more powerful amp and the top of the tier XT32 "at the time of this post, HA!".

As for you speakers, the M Series is no doubt in my mind better than the S Series, however as you said there is nothing said negatively about the S Series and is a great speaker as well. *As mentioned getting the best speaker you can for the fronts is the smart thing to do and the M Series is it* and the thought of going with the SB for rear is good as well and or the SSS.

I see that SVS is out of stock on the PB12NSD at this moment, and it made me think about when I was over here in Italy back in early 2000. It was a of a lot cheaper to have a PC sent over here than a PB, so I guess it makes me wonder if you cant get a PC cheaper over here from L-Sound than a PB due to shipping/freight? Just a thought....



If you happen to get 2 subs down the road XT32 would really be an asset as well. You should be able to get a better buy on the 2nd sub as well from SVS. Neglecting the bold above...the S Series is roughly 1/2 the price of the M Series which covers the price of the 2nd sub....:whistling:

Im just playing the Devils Advocate here....:devil::spend:


Sorry for the ramble...just thoughts......

Good luck on your purchase and ensure you stay around for I want to know what you do and Im excited with the thought of helping others spend their $$.:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the 3008 is anywhere close in price to the 808 and would not cause financial duress, I completely agree about going with it. In addition to a much more able amplifier section, you get far better Video Processing, and higher quality DAC's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, since i`m living in Belgium i can`t really buy directly from SVS, i have to go trough Lsound ( http://eu.lsound.no ) which already makes things quite a bit more expensive. The advantage is, if i read i correctly, the prices they list include the shippingcosts aswell. So do you think the PB12-NSD is the better choice i can make? I don`t see myself spending more then 1000USD for a sub atm.

I`m probably planning to start buying the pieces around may, it seems like in Belgium we don`t have great actions going like you have in the states. Wish we had the likes like newegg & co here aswell. 

The cheapest prices i can find atm for the 808 is 1090USD and for the 3008 it`s 1751USD.
Well i`m more and more starting to think to just go for the quality since it`s not likely i`ll be replacing any of those parts anytime soon, espescially the speakers. I have a pretty decent overall budget for the new house so i can shift the budget around some ( some furniture isn`t urgent i guess  ).

Will the 808 or the 3008 be strong enough to drive the MTS-02? I`m not really keen on having to invest in an amplifier too hehe. And from what i read those speakers need a LOT of power to drive them.

The size of the room i gave is indeed correct, the 14 feet is going to be the depth though.

I`m hearing people praising having 2 subs is really great but in all honesty i`m not likely to up the volume too high (i know it`s more then just volume). My neighbours would go crazy on me if i do i guess, high volume is not what i aim for i rather want to go for pure quality without any speaker coloration or whatsoever, i wanna be able to hear all the little details you`re not able to hear with a lower budget home cinema. I rather want to have the feeling of being in a liveconcert with the benefit of not getting pushed around and having beer thrown over me, then just being able to make my whole house tremble, including the neighbours. 
Well i will pump up the volume at times ofcourse hehe, but it`s going to be more an exception then a rule.

Also one more question, is the SSS a big difference with the SBS? I really want to have the full surround experience with movies, but i have no clue what the impact is if i replace the SSS surround with the SBS.

And don`t worry i will be posting pictures and everything from the second i have installed my home theatre, i`ll be lurking around here for a long time hehe, i still have too much too learn :bigsmile:

And thx for the rambling :R


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

The 3008 would be an investment for sure, I hate that the price is so out of whack tho. It has the power for the MTS that's for sure, I have a friend who had an 807 and MTS-01's and I don't recall ever hearing him having an issue. The 3008 is just a better AVR with XT32, DAC's, ect. But on the other hand the 808 would make due, not that anything is future proof but the 3008 would be about as good as you can get right now.

Concerning the SSS and SBS, I have matching front left and right and rear floor standing speakers the reason I purchased this set up was for SACD & DVDA. It sounds good with movies as well, however having a place to set them up properly sometimes is an issue. The SSS is Bipolar design and would "I think in my setup help with the surround". Here is a good thread to read through to get an idea http://forum.blu-ray.com/speakers/6...ect-radiating-monopole-surround-speakers.html

The M Series is the way to go if you have the funds. Do you still get the 45 day trial period with them? As for your room dimensions, you should send an email to SVS and give them the dimensions of your room and let them know what you listen to and how loud and basically what you want to get out of a sub and see what they suggest. Its what I did and they suggested the ISD which pretty much is the NSD now...but I had the funds for an Ultra and went that route instead.

I use power converters over here in Italy so if I were to buy a an amp or avr, I would go through A4L or someone from the states thus being cheaper as long as I don't go over 70 lbs, over that weight then i have to pay VAT and shipping thus making things much more expensive "hence the reason I haven't bought an amp:hissyfit:" 

Anywho, my PBU's are 110 but before I left the States I went to SVS and picked up some 220 cords and proper fuses and when they arrived here I pulled the amps and cut the proper resistor, inserted new fuse and viola...220! When I get back to the States I will have to mail my amps back to SVS to have them put the resistors back in place,,,cool deal actually. My ASEQ is dual voltage as is my Oppo.:T


I tend to ramble way too much...


On an off topic my wife is currently in Oberammergau Germany this week...snow...and lots of it...dang.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, a short update,

I`ve sent an email to SVsound a couple of days ago which they forwarded to their euro partner L-Sound. 
They told me that the MTS-02 is only available in the states and that it`s a limited offer. According to L-Sound the MTS-03 will be available at the end of the year.

So they suggested me to go for this setup:

SVS STS-02 Black
SVS SCS-02 Black
SVS SSS-02 Black
SVS SSS-02 Black
SVS PC12-Plus DSP

I`m not sure if i can wait for the MTS-03 but at the other hand i really liked the idea of the upgraded quality of the M-series. I`m a bit lost now.

Also if i check their website the SVS PC12-Plus DSP is only 129euro (176USD) cheaper then the SVS SB13-Plus. What`s the best quality sub? size for a sub doesn`t matter to me.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, i just checked the website of L-Sound again and i just noticed that most of the prices of the subwoofers just dropped down by several 100 euro`s. This is the pricelist i`m getting now:

SVS PB12-Plus DSP 1106 EURO (1515USD)
SVS PB13-Ultra DSP 1424 EURO (1950 USD)

SVS PC12-Plus DSP 940 EURO (1287 USD)
SVS PC13-Ultra DSP 1245 EURO (1705 USD)

SVS SB13-Plus 1279 EURO (1752 USD)

Now seeing those prices the SVS PB13-Ultra DSP seems to become really interesting, it just became 500 EURO cheaper. I think that`s probably the best sub from the list i can go for?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the price drop, the 13 would be my choice. With the skyrocketing Energy Costs coupled with Dollar to Euro rates not being great have conspired to make SVS's cost a great deal more in Europe. Regardless, please believe the juice is worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have dual PBU's and I have no desire to have more or something else.....other than the fact I wish I would have got PCU's instead. The PCU is cheaper and the shipping should be as well, there is really not much of a difference from either or, on paper it may seem different but in real life...to me, no. I love the look of the cylinder and they take up very little space compared to the PBU, however my PBU's could also be end tables so......I guess I save some $$ not having to by those.:sarcastic:


But on the other hand....yeah...if you can get the Ultra...do so.:T


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, that pretty much nails it for the sub hehe.

Now the main question remaining is if i should wait for the M-03 series or just go for the S-02 series. Tough decisions hehe.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW :yikes:...did I read your question wrong so, I deleted what I said and will just say this. I have heard the S2's and they are good speakers without a doubt. If you have the budget for the M Series...without any hesitation what so ever, I would get them. Rosenut "or equivalent color" to match my PBU's. :devil:


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

I can`t even get the M-01`s anymore. If i want to have speakers from SVS it`s either the S-02 or waiting for the M-03. Waiting for a half year, well that`s long hehe and on top of that, not having heard much high end audio i`ll probably already be blown away by the s-series, at the other hand from all the comments on the M-series i just know that series is really the set you would invest in once and enjoy it for a very long time without getting the itchy fingers to replace it. With the S-series i always will know there is a huge step up just waiting around the corner. 

Maybe the S-01 are not such a bad choice cause i get the impression to drive the entire M-series i`ll be better off buying an seperate amplifier.

Aaaargh, tough choices lol


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Rolf said:


> I can`t even get the M-01`s anymore. If i want to have speakers from SVS it`s either the S-02 or waiting for the M-03. Waiting for a half year, well that`s long hehe and on top of that, not having heard much high end audio i`ll probably already be blown away by the s-series, at the other hand from all the comments on the M-series i just know that series is really the set you would invest in once and enjoy it for a very long time without getting the itchy fingers to replace it. With the S-series i always will know there is a huge step up just waiting around the corner.
> 
> Maybe the S-01 are not such a bad choice cause i get the impression to drive the entire M-series i`ll be better off buying an seperate amplifier.
> 
> Aaaargh, tough choices lol




Sorry about that Rolf, I changed my post above for I misread your post and caught it right before you applied.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, i can only be thankful for the help i`m receiving here. Without this i`d be still completely lost.

I guess i will probably be going for this setup then:

SVS STS-02
SVS SCS-02
SVS SSS-02
SVS SSS-02
SVS PB13-Ultra DSP or SVS PC13-Ultra DSP ( depending on what gives me the best bang for the buck, the pc is 200euro cheaper but somehow i always get the feeling a PB is gonna give me better quality  ).

Onkyo 3008


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like a fine system.:T I think your going to be very happy with that setup for sure!! The 3008 will have no problems driving the S Series "or the M Series for that matter" and XT32 is going to make your speakers really shine and will help out immensely with your Ultra. AWESOME!

Concerning what Ultra...if you have the room get the PBU, then you should have zero remorse "what ifs" but of course when it comes to subs, location, location, location is the key. The XT32 will/should really help with finessing the output but the real factor is putting that 155 lb beast in a good location.

Not sure if you have ever seen one in real life. Get some cold Franziskaner or Schofferhofer Hefeweizen and have a friend come over and help move it or have a hand truck available.:T I bought a hand truck just for my PBU's shortly after getting them.:rofl:


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha,

No i haven`t seen them yet but considering they are about 155lbs i can imagine how huge those monsters are hehe.

The reason i`m not waiting for the MTS-03 is that pretty much the most important things to replace if they would come out is the towers and maybe the center speakers. I don`t think i`d invest in a full 7.0 MTS series anyways. With the PB13 Ultra i`m already futureproof and i guess the 4 SSS are more then good enough as surroundspeakers to be paired with the MTS.

So, all i would have to replace overtime is the Towers and maybe the Centerspeaker (is it worth it?) which means i can start equiping another room with some nice towerspeakers for playing some music.

I guess i`m finally getting there and might even start to think about ordering soon since the prices on L-SOUND really dropped by a huge amount and i don`t want to see them go up again in a couple of months when i would normally buy them. 

Thx again for all the help, it was greatly appreciated! :T


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with your thoughts on the SSS, for I have seen them and they are bigger than you think. I haven't got to hear them tho, for when I was at the SVS HQ in Ohio they had them there but they were not hooked up in their listening room. But I will say that I plan on getting a set for my Rocket set up as well and may even opt for some SBS for "Heights" if I chose to go down that path.

I'm pretty dang excited for you and I cant wait for you to get it set up.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Bah, the prices on L-Sound were an error. Guess i`ll have to settle for the PC or PB12 PLUS


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

moo man! They should have been held accountable...dang and honored it. Well, I hate to hear that concerning the Ultra prices for you and Jinxod were about to get a pretty good dang deal.

As for the Plus model.....you will not be disappointed.:T


----------



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree :crying: :crying: :crying:

I was so going to get the Ultra today.. Spent all last night digging pennies out the couch too!!!

I guess I am with you Rolf... I think I will go PC 12 Plus too. A little sad, but I'm sure its going to still rock our socks, so too speak.

Have you put in your order yet?


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Jinxod said:


> I agree :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> I was so going to get the Ultra today.. Spent all last night digging pennies out the couch too!!!
> 
> ...


No, i haven`t yet hehe, i`m moving back to Belgium in may or june and the only reason i would have bought it now was because of the cheap prices, they were for a change around the prices from SVS themselves.

Now i can aswell wait until may and hope the prices go down a little by then. Is the quality of the PC12 Plus the same as the PB12 Plus and are they both good for music too? The thing i liked the most about the Ultra was not the power but the fact it was labelled as a sub good for movies AND music.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Rolf are you in the States right now? If so, when you move back to Belgium are you going to be shipping household goods, ect., or are you basically traveling with suitcase? The reason I ask is because if you were shipping household items as well you could always get the PBU now "B Stock if available" and let SVS know you will be hooking it up to 220...they can have it set up "amp", proper fuse installed and power cord as well.

The ASEQ is dual voltage so it switches automatically.

I actually pulled the PBU's amps and clip the little resistor on them, put in the fuse's that SVS provided me and swapped to euro cables and...well there you have it.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope,

I`m living in SE Asia for the moment hehe.

Btw is the PB12 PLUS also really good for movies AND music like the PB13U?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I was wondering where you were, lol! Well, dang I was hoping you were Stateside...

As for the PB+, I dont think you will have any remorse. Its an AWESOME sub, do a quick search and you will see. There are many forums with dedicated threads concerning SVS and the PB-12 just like here at Home Theater Shack!:T

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/pb12-plus

http://www.audioholics.com/buying-guides/product-awards-and-gift-guides/2010-audioholics-poy


Here is a 500 page thread :yikes:....http://forum.blu-ray.com/subwoofers/82558-official-svs-subwoofer-owners-thread.html


Go here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=113 and do a search and you will find a years worth of reading.:rofl:


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok,

today i finally ordered the entire bunch:

SVS STS-02 Black
SVS SCS-02 Black
SVS SSS-02 Black
SVS SSS-02 Black
SVS PB13-Ultra DSP Textured Black 1000W

Onkyo TX-NR 3008

Samsung UE55D7000

Can`t wait to install all that stuff, 3 more weeks before i`m home ...:bigsmile:


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

You will not be disappointed with the speakers me thinks.. let us know how it all goes and congrats  :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rolf said:


> Ok,
> 
> today i finally ordered the entire bunch:
> 
> ...


Hello,
Well player sir. Once you get your Onkyo, let us know and we can help you get the most out it. Very nice choices and the gear will provide you and yours with years of quality HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Rolf said:


> Ok,
> 
> today i finally ordered the entire bunch:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You're going to love the 3008. I got the 3007 about 8 months ago and could not be happier. I still have not explored all of the features. I did run Audyssey just a few days after I put everything in. Well worth it.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Well player sir. Once you get your Onkyo, let us know and we can help you get the most out it. Very nice choices and the gear will provide you and yours with years of quality HT.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hehe thank you very much, i have a feeling i will need the help lol, it`ll be the first time i try to install something like this hehe. I guess the audyssey will help me in some way but still...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just take it slowly and try to enjoy the process. While you are waiting for your 3008, I highly recommend downloading the Owners Manual so that you will be somewhat acclimated to it. As far as Audyssey goes, it will set your speaker crossovers probably lower than 80hz, but I would highly recommend changing them to 80hz as your Subwoofer is fantastic and it will give you more power to the Speakers when they do not have to output the lower octaves. Also, I cannot recommend enough purchasing or borrowing an SPL Meter to ensure that all channels output 75db's. I am so glad that SVS is available in Europe as they make excellent equipment.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh and for the cabling i ordered the following:

NorStone Classic Wire Transparent 1.5mm2 50m(Speaker wire)
BetterCables Silver Serpent Sub 3m (RCA subwoofer cable)
2 cheap HDMI 1.4 cables of 1.5m worth 6.50 EURO each

I also ordered a pair of the Norstone Stylum 3 stands for the side SSS-02 speakers

And all the goodies will be driven by a HTPC

Zalman HD503 case
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3
Kingston HyperX Blue XMR 2x2GB 1600Mhz.
Core i3 2100
Scythe Big Shuriken
OCZ Vertex2 60GB SSD
LG BH10LS30 Bluray writer
Be Quiet Pure Power L7 300W

Now i still have to look for some nice AV Furniture for the Zalman HD503, Onkyo 3008 and the centerspeaker together with a wallmount for the UE55D7000. 

Oh and JJ, do you know any good but cheap SPF meter? I don`t know anybody who owns one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Stateside, many use SPL Meters from Radio Shack. I would imagine a Hardware/Electronic Supply Store would have them. I will try to look into where you can find them in Belgium.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh btw i already bought the radio shack and the DVE-disc so i`d be able to calibrate my entire home theatre now.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

There`s still one thing that keeps my mind occupied. 

In the future, when the m-03 series comes out i was thinking of replacing the scs-02 with the mcs-03 and adding the mts-03 to my setup and using my sts-02 as a wide setup.

Now i looked into the manual of the onkyo 3008 and i see that he will only use 6 or 8 ohms and the m-series are 4 ohms. Is that gonna be a problem? If i see the prices of amplifiers ...

Also for the STS-02 do i put it on 6ohms or do i leave it on 8ohms?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Do not put it in 4 Ohms unless the AVR is constantly turning off due to Thermal Protection. Otherwise, the 4 Ohm Setting actually lowers the amount of available power. While the SVS's might be 4 Ohm Nominal, I really do not think they would dip below 4 Ohms at their worst and for an AVR to be THX Ultra, it has to be stable into 3.2 Ohms (All Channels Driven)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Do not put it in 4 Ohms unless the AVR is constantly turning off due to Thermal Protection. Otherwise, the 4 Ohm Setting actually lowers the amount of available power. While the SVS's might be 4 Ohm Nominal, I really do not think they would dip below 4 Ohms at their worst and for an AVR to be THX Ultra, it has to be stable into 3.2 Ohms (All Channels Driven)
> Cheers,
> JJ


Ok, thank you for the help JJ.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Do not put it in 4 Ohms unless the AVR is constantly turning off due to Thermal Protection. Otherwise, the 4 Ohm Setting actually lowers the amount of available power. While the SVS's might be 4 Ohm Nominal, I really do not think they would dip below 4 Ohms at their worst and for an AVR to be THX Ultra, it has to be stable into 3.2 Ohms (All Channels Driven)
> Cheers,
> JJ


The M-series?

Here is the Z-Chart of the MTS-02 on page 3 of the spec sheet (it's a good thing SVS posts these, unlike most speaker companies)

http://www.svsound.com/products/speakers/mts_family/MTS-02_Specs_Binder.pdf

A speaker I would drive with a robust receiver or even separates amp. Phase angles are pretty benign so it won't drive your amp into oscillation but it does like its current.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The problem with Onkyos 4 Ohm Setting is that it is there to satisfy UL Requirements and the available Power is massively curtailed. Which again brings me back to at least trying it in the 6 Ohm Setting and unless it is shutting down, go with it. Also, using a Subwoofer will take some of the load of the AVR.

Those are definitely not easy Speakers to drive. Surprisingly difficult given the price of them. Usually Speakers priced like that are Designed with the parameters that AVR's are going to be used by many at least to start. You really need a strong AVR and ideally an Amplifier to get the best out of those Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The problem with Onkyos 4 Ohm Setting is that it is there to satisfy UL Requirements and the available Power is massively curtailed. Which again brings me back to at least trying it in the 6 Ohm Setting and unless it is shutting down, go with it. Also, using a Subwoofer will take some of the load of the AVR.
> 
> Those are definitely not easy Speakers to drive. Surprisingly difficult given the price of them. Usually Speakers priced like that are Designed with the parameters that AVR's are going to be used by many at least to start. You really need a strong AVR and ideally an Amplifier to get the best out of those Speakers.
> ...


The Salk Songtowers around the same price point have very good fidelity and offer a more receiver-appropriate amplifier load.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I must say it was pretty surprising to read just how tough of a load that particular Model is. I have yet to listen to the MTS-02's, but it certainly stands to reason that they need some pretty strong amplification to sound their best. The White Sheet reads more like a pair of 5000 Dollar plus Speakers in that the Designers would expect that most who are using them would be using Separates or at least Outboard Amplification.

This is not a Model I have ever really recommended as I have never listened to them. While I am quite confident that they sound great, the issue of power is a real concern to come close to getting the best out of them. I am really glad you linked the Specs as I would not have thought them to be so hard to drive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

In all honesty if it means spending a lot of cash for an amplifier aswell i don`t think i`ll go into the direction of the M-series. I saw it as a not too expensive stepup with the MTS and MCS since they will probably blend in great with my SSS surrrounds and my pb13u.
But having to spend another 1000+ dollars just for the amplifier after already having paid around 1700 usd for the onkyo 3008 makes it a bit of a silly choice i guess.

It saddens me a bit cause i actually was looking forward to integrating those speakers into my system in the future. The problem with the salk songtowers or other brands is the fear they might not blend in that well with my surrounds and subwoofer, i`ve heard the salk songtowers also have a good price / qualityratio but there aren`t much brands out there that can compete with SVS in that aspect i suppose, not even for a european, or i am wrongly informed about that? . 

I guess there isn`t any news about SVSound working on other speakers besides the S, M and the art-speaker line?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Rolf said:


> It saddens me a bit cause i actually was looking forward to integrating those speakers into my system in the future. The problem with the salk songtowers or other brands is the fear they might not blend in that well with my surrounds and subwoofer, i`ve heard the salk songtowers also have a good price / qualityratio but there aren`t much brands out there that can compete with SVS in that aspect i suppose, not even for a european, or i am wrongly informed about that? .


There will be no issue, especially if all three fronts are Songtowers (or perhaps the Salk In-wall HTS.. as long as the center is not a horizontal mounted MTM)

Good speakers have a way of not messing up the NATURAL timbre (that is what makes them good speakers, after all). So timbre matching is never an issue. If your surrounds are not audibly giving a coloured presentation, you will be fine. Even if not, it would only matter for multichannel recordings with hard panning effects in my honest opinion - far from a common scenario.

Mating the sub will not give you any issue. The Songtowers reach very deep in bass response, with sweet Seas drivers which should have little issue handing off to an equally low distortion SVS sub. I would likely aim for a 60hz crossover as it will put any subwoofer vent resonances well below audibility, as welll as push any crossover artifacts lower in your hearing threshold. I'm sure an 80hz crossover will be just fine as well, though. The other advantage of songtowers is that they are custom speakers, so aesthetic matching to your current system is not out of the question. Alternatively you could go with one of the gorgeous finish jobs people have in the past.

Another excellent speaker in that general price range is the Revel F12. You should be able to audition this and get a sense of how realistic the presentation of timbre is for yourself, and I am also a big fan of the 3-way Revel C12 center channel.

With all of the above said, I will say that an $1800 receiver should not be having difficulty with with the MTS-02s. While they do have high current demands, the voltage and current are basically in phase so amplifiers, while the top end dynamics will likely be limited (especially with the lower sensitivity), a good receiver amp should not cause poor sound or go into shutdown... at least not at everyday volumes. 

I'm not overly familiar with Onkyo amps, but I'd hope such a pricy reciever could drive this load without too much issue.

I'd be more concerned with the MTM center channel. People might tell you that "MTM centers are okay" but that is simply not true. The off-axis nulls with these types of speakers are extremely deep, and encompass much of the vocal region. The only way to compensate for that is to voice them for a shouty midrange on-axis. MTM centers are never a good idea unless your home theater has one seat and is covered in padding (another poor idea).


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!

Well i still have one week to go before i can play with my new gear so i maybe i won`t be urged that fast to replace them with a higher set model allthough, knowing myself... 
Anyways i`ll have plenty of time to learn from you guys before i will upgrade to better front and center speakers. I`m trying to read a lot of the topics here on the forum so i`m learning every day. 

It is nice though knowing that the onkyo 3008 gives me some headroom to attach some higher end speakers onto it in the future, which was one of the reasons i went for it, next to the audyssey ofcourse.

The main problem i`ll have in the beginning is the lack of furniture in my livingroom hehe, it`s a new house i move into so probably i`ll be listening to it in a pretty empty room for the first weeks.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

Hi
For the speakers you've listed a more power full receiver is required.


----------



## Rolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys, just a short update after having my system for about a half year, i am mostly impressed by the subwoofer. I have only one negative remark and that is the quality of the centerspeaker. It lacks clarity and i intend to replace it somewhere next year (maybe together with the towers). 

Thanks again for all the advice you gave me in the past 

Greetz

Rolf


----------

